# Dirty Powders?



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

How 'bout you reloading guys give me your opinion on the "dirtiest" and "cleanest" reloading powders you know of in pistol powders (9mm or .45). I'm also interested in factory ammo that is dirty or clean. Dirty and/or clean based on the amount of fouling in the barrel and elsewhere. Thanks for any info.


----------

